# hunting bag



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

to all of the hunters out there i will be finishing a hunting bag up tomorrow i will posting a pic tommorow nite its made from scraps that i have saved a very good hunting bag it will be i will put it up as a give away all you have to do is tell me your a hunter and your in the give away the bag will come with my small game loops and a pouch for a folding trapper pocket knife pic tommorow nite.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

COOL! I can't wait to check it out, sounds like something I'd be interested in


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

i'm a hunter :wave:


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi ndspecial im a hunter too


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a very generous offer, and I want you to know I really applaud you for it. I am a hunter, but I have enough supplies, so I will give the other guys a chance.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Count me in, i hunt regular with the catty, cheers


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Can you count me in? 

Thanks man.

SMS


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

http://s1162.photobucket.com/albums/q532/bishopkpenney/?action=view&current=2013-10-30172809.jpg
http://s1162.photobucket.com/albums/q532/bishopkpenney/?action=view&current=2013-10-30172848.jpg

ok this is the hunting bag it has small game loops in the front it can hold 5 lbs of marbels and two or three sling shots it has a wide strap so it wont dig in to your neck on the strap i put a knife pocket made for a folding trapper pocket knife its all sewn by hand with what i call a gorilla stitch its not comeing undone i will run it untill nov 11th then draw the name from a hat good luck to all.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey ... that dog looks like it would make a fine squirrel dog ... does it hunt??? If it hunts and you throw it in with the bag, then count me in!!! ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yes he hunts squirrels and hogs ***** cats if it moves he is on it but i am keeping him we have a bond he bit through my hand i am kind of scared of him lol


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice bag and dog, sounds like he earns his keep.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah he is a real worker


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm a hunter count me in and thanks a lot for the give away.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

looking like we have a bout 8 so far for the give away 11 days left if it stays low the odds of winning are better lol


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol thats true but hopefully more people enter it would be more fun.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I forgot to say that i hunt and I'm in


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i already had you down


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice of you to have a giveaway Ghost! I am not much of a hunter these days, but that is a mighty fine bag. Just wanted to say good of ya, you don't have to enter me in the giveaway to decrease the odds for the others. Besides, you just sent me a sweet shooter out of random kindness!!!! Thanks again


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

hey i am moveing up the give away to the 6th of nov


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## prairie woodsman (May 30, 2011)

I am a hunter - that is the primary focus of all my slingshot efforts! That looks like a well-constructed and -thought out bag. Please enter me in the draw as well. I would be interested in some more info about the design considerations that led to it's creation and where you sourced the component parts to help me design bags for myself.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

the black part of the bag is from a couch that was on the curb the green is a roll of webbing i found on the highway the clips that the small game loops clip to were in a parts box i have but they went on to some kind of webbing the small game loops are leather and wood beads with washers whiped to the ends i sewed it with imation sinew. it is a tough bag it is the third one i have made i use one and my son has the other one and this one.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Gotta love a recycled bag like that!! Totally cool :thumbsup: Although I call that UPcycling


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i call it road shopping lol


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

ok Nov 6th at noon eastern standnderd time i will be drawing to see who wins the hunting bag so at 9 am i will have the cut off good luck to every one.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool man this is getting exciting! Lol


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

and the winner is nicholson


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats Nicholson! Thanks for the contest man I appreciate it.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Thanks a lot ghost I really appreciate this I will pm you after my classes


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

ok


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great giveaway by a great guy ... to a great guy!! Congrats to all.

Cheers ... Charles


----------

